# 2009 MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

There are still things in the works but here's whatI can tell youso far. 

Miller Lite is the title sponsor. Bob Tyler Toyota and Wal Mart have stepped up to be associate sponsors for the tournament. Without these wonderful partners it would have been tough to make this happen.

This event will be the first one on the SKA division 7 schedule. ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT PACE CENTER FOR GIRLS, INC. HQ: Lost Key Marina & Yacht Club, Pensacola FL <LI>MANDATORY Capt. Mtg.and Signout: Friday, May 22 6:30PM <LI>Registration: Now until 8pm May 22, 2009 <LI>Top Prize: $10,000 based on 70 boats <LI>Entry Fee: $400.00 per boat plus optional T.W.T.'s ($300-$200-$100) <LI>Fish Day: Saturday, May 23, No Check-out (Signout at Capt. Mtg.) <LI>Scales Open: 4pm | 6pm all boats must be in line <LI>Contact: Brad Sauers (850) 723-8834 or [email protected] </LI>

$400 entry fee per boat / Payout based on 70 boats

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION

1ST- $10,000

2ND- $4,000

3RD- $2,500

4TH- $2,000

5TH-$1,500

6TH- $1,000

7TH- $500

CLASS OF 23 (BOATS UNDER 23FT WATERLINE LENGTH PER MANUFACTURER)

1ST- $3,000

2ND- $2,000

3RD- $500

SYN-FAB,INC JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS (KING MACKEREL)

1ST- $500 SAVINGS BOND

2ND- $200 SAVINGS BOND

3RD- $100 SAVINGS BOND

TARGET WEIGHT BONUS (29.90LBS)- $50 TO ENTER 

OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS- $300, $200, $100

Miller Lite and Buffalo Rock Pepsi are providing liquid refreshments for the captain's meeting and I have the date reserved to have Chet's Seafood cater food for themeeting. Hopefully we will be able to afford to feed everyone. I hope to be able to add a $500 bonus for the largest amberjack and another $500 bonus for the largest wahoo brought to the scales. I also hope to bring back a single engine boat bonus but I'll need more sponsorship money to make that happen.

The captain's meeting will be held in the Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club dry storage facility. The meeting will begin at 6:30 May 22, 2009. You may register at the meeting until 8pm. If you are registering at the meeting you must have cash or a money order for your entry fees. NO PERSONAL CHECKS WILL BE ACCEPTED AFTER MAY 18, 2009. If you would like to enter early, pm me your email address or mailing address and I will make sure you receive an entry form and rules pamphlet with registration instructions. Don't expect to see this until sometime in mid April though.

Any questions? PM or email me.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Might try to fish it this year. Whats the age for Jr angler?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of your hard work Brad. This is going to be another great event. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to www.millerlitemackattack.webs.comfor more information about the tournament.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad, that is an awesome logo. Alan did a great job. I can't wait man.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess I'll have to dust off the old hanging scale just in case we catch twins so we know which one to weigh. Also, I'm sure it was not your intent but to me it reads like you can only weigh one king. What if we have a 64 pound fish and a 29.89 pound fish? (I'm an optomist)


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

You can weigh one fish in each category of eligibility. One for King Mackerel (Open/Class of 23), one for junior, one for lady, one for target weight. If you have a lady and junior on board and are target weight eligible you can weigh 4 total. If the lady catches a 29.80, it will count for both lady and target weight if you so wish but then you may only weigh 3 total fish. Confused yet?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreamweaver, if you have a 64lb king in the bag, I don't think you'll be worried about that mystery weight anyway. :toast


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Bere Jewelers has donated a $1000 gift certificate to award to the top lady angler. Thanks Barry!!!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

what is going to be the max age for the junior angler?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pair-a-Dice (3/30/2009)*what is going to be the max age for the junior angler?


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">11. JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The Junior Angler Bonus will be presented to the angler not yet 18 years old that catches and weighs in the heaviest tournament eligible species.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'"><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

is there going to be a kayak div?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be there! Stayin near Perdido Pass on the water! 

Watch Out for the Lateraline!!!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *supatooma15 (3/31/2009)*is there going to be a kayak div?


SEE # 12

Tournament Rules: ALL PAYOUTS BASED ON 70 BOATS ENTERED. <DIV class=fw-text><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">1. ENTRY FEES<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. All powered boats entry fee is $400. The Kayak entry fee is $30. All entries are not reimbursable after the official conclusion of the Captain?s meeting at 9pm. No personal checks will be accepted after May 18, 2009. Cash, cashier?s check or money order will be accepted until the conclusion of the captain?s meeting.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">2. DATES AND HOURS OF COMPETITION<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. This is a <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">Captain?s choice tournament. The safety and well being of<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">the participants is the responsibility of each team?s registered captain and/or individual participant. In the event of an official small craft warning by the national weather service the tournament may be postponed or rescheduled for a later date. This will be determined the night of the captain?s meeting. Tournament hours will be from official sign-out at the conclusion of the captain?s meeting 9pm May 22, 2009 to 6pm Saturday May 23, 2009. Lines must be out of the water by no later than 5pm Saturday May 23, 2009. In the event the tournament needs to be postponed, the primary dates for reschedule would be May 24th or May 25th. If for whatever reason all of Memorial Day Weekend is deemed unsafe to operate the tournament, it will be rescheduled at a later date deemed acceptable for the SKA.<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">3. RULES OF COMPETITION. <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">There are no boundaries. You may launch your vessel and start the tournament from the port of your choice<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New RomanPMST','serif'">. No boat shall make landfall, congregate with another boat, and/or pass anything between boats or land after being signed out and initially launched or before weigh in.<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">4. WEIGH SCALES<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The weigh scales will be located at <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">The Lost Key <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1LACE w:st="on"></ST1LACE><ST1:CITY w:st="on"></ST1:CITY><ST1LACETYPE w:st="on"></ST1LACETYPE>Marina and Yacht Club. The official weigh<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">scales will be open from 4pm to 6pm, May 23, 2009. All <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">fish caught aboard a tournament registered powered vessel<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">must be brought to the scales aboard that same vessel. You <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">must be in line and recognized by the tournament officials<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">by 6pm. All Kayak Divisionparticipants may bring their catch to the scales via any method of transportation. In the event of a tie in official weight, the team/entrant to weigh first will break the tie and be awarded the higher ranking position. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">5. ELIGIBLE SPECIES<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. All tournament eligible species <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">must meet the legal minimum requirements as set forth by<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">the <ST1LACE w:st="on"></ST1LACE><ST1:STATE w:st="on"></ST1:STATE>Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission. Neither the tournament committee nor its sponsors will be held responsible for any violation of the law by tournament participants. All fish must be caught by hook and line during legal tournament hours. Any fish appearing to have been frozen, drawn, chemically treated or otherwise appears to be unfit for human consumption will be ineligible for weigh in. Mutilated fish or any fish not in whole condition will be deemed ineligible. Judgments made by the tournament rules committee will be final.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">6. CAPTAIN?S MEETING<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The MANDATORY captain?s meeting will be held at Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club at the dry storage building. The meeting will begin at 6:30pm May 22, 2009 and will conclude at 9pm. Each team?s registered captain and each kayak entrant must be present at the captain?s meeting. You will be presented with a boat number/id card that must be presented at the weigh in before you weigh your catch. The sign-out list will be open at the conclusion of the reading of the rules and question and answer session and will remain open until 9pm. You must be signed out by 9pm. Each team?s registered captain and kayak division entrants must sign out prior to leaving the captain?s meeting. If you do not sign out, you will not be eligible to weigh in your catch and refunds of prepaid entry fees will NOT be granted.<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">7. KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. This division <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">pertains to all powered vessels regardless of length. Only<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">one fish per team will be weighed and eligible for this division.<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">8. KING MACKEREL CLASS OF 23 DIVISION<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. This division will exclusively pertain to all powered boats that do not exceed 23 feet 11 inches waterline length as specified by the manufacturer. Any vessel with a ?23T? manufacturer specification will be eligible for this division. Only one fish per team will be weighed and eligible for this division. All powered boats that fit the Class of 23 Division criteria are also eligible for Open Division prizes but will only be awarded the higher paying place in either division based on official weight of their King Mackerel. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">9. TARGET WEIGHT BONUS<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The Target Weight Bonus is a category that may be entered for an additional $50 fee. The target weight will be 29.90 pounds and will apply to all tournament eligible species caught in any division of the event. Each eligible boat and each eligible kayak entrant will be allowed to weigh only one fish of each eligible species for this bonus. The first target weight registered boat/kayaker to weigh a tournament eligible fish at 29.90 pounds exactly will be deemed the winner. If 29.90 pounds is not met exactly by the conclusion of the weigh-in, the eligible boat/kayaker with the closest weight to 29.90 without exceeding 29.90 will be deemed the winner. The winner will receive half of the collected target weight fee money. The remaining half will be donated to <ST1LACE w:st="on"></ST1LACE><ST1LACENAME w:st="on"></ST1LACENAME>PACE <ST1LACETYPE w:st="on"></ST1LACETYPE>Center for Girls. <O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">10. LADY ANGLER BONUS<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The Lady Angler Bonus prize will be presented to the female angler that catches and weighs in the heaviest tournament eligible species <O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">11. JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The Junior Angler Bonus will be presented to the angler not yet 18 years old that catches and weighs in the heaviest tournament eligible species.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">12. KAYAK DIVISION<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The vessel must be launched from <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">land. All fish caught in the Kayak Division must be photographed with the angler displaying their angler number and their kayak displayed in the photo. The photo should be taken while ashore and not while at sea. A photo displayed on a digital camera meeting the aforementioned criteria must be shown to the weigh in officials before their catch is officially weighed and scored. No printed copies of the photo will be accepted. The photo must be displayed on the camera that was used for the photo. Kayak Division participants will only be eligible for prize money generated by Kayak Division entry fees and/or prizes specified solely for the Kayak Division, Target Weight Bonus prize, Lady Angler Bonus, Junior Angler Bonus and/or Optional Cash Awards (T.W.T).<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">13. OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS (T.W.T<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">.).<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'"> There will be <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">three different levels at which to participate, $300, $200 and $100. 10% of each level will be donated to PACE Center for Girls and the remaining money will be split 50% to first, 30% to second and 20% to third in each level.<O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">14. AWARDS PRESENTATION<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'TimesNewRomanPSMT','serif'">. The awards presentation will take place 30 minutes after the last fish is weighed at the tournament site. <SPAN style="COLOR: black"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></DIV>


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Things are looking REAL good to havea $500 Largest Wahoo Bonus.......to be announced at the meeting.

Red Barn Bar-B-Q is catering the meeting. Hope we have enough!

Miller Lite will be on tap and there will also be complimentary Pepsi products.

I do have some door prizes such as complimentary ROFFS reports and tickets to see 3 Dog Night and America at The Wharf this Sunday.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck ya'll, I'm not fishing this yr but I plan to be at the weigh-in


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

is there any other kayak fisherman doing this tourney? or am ithe onlyinsanefor wanting to fish in this crap. hows the payout gonna work if im the only one in the yak division?just wondering.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are the only one in it, you will have to catch a fish to win $15 and a two night stay with dinner at the Beau Rivage in Biloxi.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

the free stay and dinner doesnt sound to bad. but $15 dollars sucks ass. i will watch the wind and make my mind up. im wanting to fish as many tourneys as possible this year.registration is open till the captains meeting is ajourned, correct?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Correct on registration. 

Talked to Brad and current plan is for Friday captain's meeting then captain's choice from there. Fish Saturday (if you dare) and Sunday with a 4 to 6 p.m. weigh in on Sunday only.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl22_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>UPDATE: i just got off the phone with Director Brad Sauers. He asked me to post a clarification about the Capt's choice statement. A team will be able to fish Saturday or Sunday or BOTH if they desire. This has been approved by the SKA and they are changing it on their website now. However, the weigh in will be Sunday only. Teams will not be allowed to put their boats back on the trailers until after their fish have been weighed (FISH MUST BE BROUGHT TO THE SCALES ON THE BOAT THAT IT WAS CAUGHT ON). Lost Key marina is going to allow all tournament boats to use their marina for friday and saturday night if you need a slip. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i take it that doesnt apply for kayaks.that would be a hell of a paddle from pcola pass.


----------

